# 92 Stanza Bogs Down........Help!



## dadrdh (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a 1992 Nissan Stanza. From a dead stop, if you floor it and hold the pedal down, at about 35 MPH, it bogs down and I have to back off the gas to stop the bogging down. Very frustrating!
It does the same thing when I try to accelerate to get on Interstate. I have changed the mass air flow meter, fuel pressure regulator, and changed the fuel filter, even tried running Premium gas ,<Yikes>

I took it to our local Nissan Dealership, and had it checked. They said the mass air flow sesnor was bad, and I needed to replace it,which I did,(still did it), they said it was NO good that I needed to buy THEIR mass air flow sensor.......($700.00) Sooo, being on a Social Security budget, I bought a used Nissan mass air flow sensor that was guarnteed to work, from a reputable junk yard.The thing still bogs down,not as bad! Soooooo, back to the Nissan Dealership I go. They said, that the mass air flow sensor on there was working, and now I needed a timing chain and gears......($1,200) + Labor! <Shock>

Has anyone been through anything like this, or got ANY advice for me? The car runs to darn good to have a either one of these problems! I love that Ole Nissan, and need to find out the problem. 
All advice would be appreciated! Thanks, 
Ron-Dadrdh......


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

these are pretty hard to diagnose...especially when the dealer is just giving you the run around. It is possible that your cam timing is off a little or under load its slowing down. the best thing to do is check the computer for codes...i don't know where its at though on that year. You can pick up a chiltons or haynes manual that should show you where to look and how to use the diagnose mode. It can tell you of any computer related problems...could even be the oxygen sensor if it's really bad. with the MAF being replaced my next things on the list to check would be the oxygen sensor and the injectors. Might want to run some good injector cleaner through your gas system. Premium gas doesn't clean anything out contrary to popular belief...the only difference is it has more knock resistance therefor it burns slower. If anything premium gas can cause worse problems if its not required.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Have you checked the fuel pressure or checked the condition of the spark plugs and the distributor cap and rotor? Are the battery connections clean and tight?

Troy


----------



## zipp22 (Feb 27, 2005)

you could also check the coil. sometimes they can act fine and then bomb out upon acceleration. also i had a similar problem on my stanza and it ended up being a crack on the hose from the air flow meter to the throttle chamber. it was letting unmeterd air in.


----------



## engtaz (Mar 25, 2005)

did you ever find the cause of your failure. If so please let us know because others have the same problem. 


Thanks, 
engtaz


----------

